
12 Years Later: Jira Still Can't Merge - broabprobe
https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/JRA-3592
======
Insanity
That is a nice find. Have not yet ran into that issue but only switched to
Jira about a month ago after using an in-house system for years. Love it so
far though

------
test001only
Jira has several bugs which were opened years ago. The software is at best
average and documentation very poor. What are the alternatives in this space?

~~~
splittingTimes
Redmine comes to mind:

[https://www.redmine.org/boards/1/topics/18986](https://www.redmine.org/boards/1/topics/18986)

